# Node.js und JavaScript



## FabianLurz (12. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich übe mich gerade mit node.js (serverseitiges JavaScript). Hab auch schon erste kleine Programme geschrieben (filewrite etc.). Was mir bisher nicht klar geworden ist; wie verbinde ich Client Seitiges JavaScript mit Server Seitigen JavaScript (Node.js). Bsp.:

```
<html>
<head
</head>
<body>
<form name="Rechner">
<input type="button" value="ausführen" onclick="AufrufServerJS();">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Ich möchte also mit dem Client ein Programm, dass der Server ausführt, aufrufen (bzw. eine Methode).
Vllcht suche ich auch falsch bei google....habe aber dahin gehend nichts gefunden (vllcht weil das überhaupt gar nicht so geht?!^^)
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Apr 2012)

Dein Node.js läuft als Prozess auf dem Server und wartet auf eingehende Requests. Dein Client muss entsprechend Requests an den Server senden.

Das wird aber doch sicherlich in den gängigen Node.js Tutorials behandelt, oder nicht?


----------



## FabianLurz (12. Apr 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich zu ungeduldig (bei mir muss immer alles sofort laufen)....gefunden hab ich dahin gehend jedoch noch nichts


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Apr 2012)

Naja, Google spuckt vieles aus... zb. dies hier: The Node Beginner Book » A comprehensive Node.js tutorial


----------

